
Valve looking to drop support for Ubuntu 19.10 due to Canonical 32-bit decision - CrazedGeek
https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/valve-looking-to-drop-support-for-ubuntu-1910-and-up-due-to-canonicals-32bit-decision.14421
======
wtdata
I can't understand the drama. Why doesn't Valve just provide Steam as a Snap
and saves us from installing all those dependencies anyway?

~~~
boybd
Why use Snap and not one of the 19385791058 competing standards?

~~~
mhh__
Why not?

Redundancy isn't a bad thing

~~~
beatgammit
It's certainly annoying. If a customer needs to have a few different platforms
installed, they won't really learn to use any of them. If they have one or
two, they'll likely get more value out of them.

If everything was available on every packaging platform, then I'd say the user
choice is valuable. However, if most apps only support one or two platforms,
it becomes fragmented and you lose most of the benefits of user choice. I like
having lots of Linux distributions because most apps work on most
distributions. I don't like the current situation with Snap/Flatpack/etc
because that's not the case.

~~~
mhh__
I don't use snap personally but surely valve of all companies would keep the
packages up to date, meaning no difference no matter what you choose

